# Help! Mittens with strings-how long?



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

My knitting group makes hats, mittens and scarves for various children's charities in our area.

This year, two of them have asked us to put strings on the mittens. I have no small children in my life so I'm wondering if anyone could give me some advice as to length. Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd check the span from cuff to cuff on different sized children's sweaters or coats maybe add an inch or two if needed for ease.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This topic will be interesting. I didn't think anyone wanted the strings for safety reasons?

I stopped knitting mittens for the little ones because I didn't want to buy the snappers (what ever they are called) to clip the mittens to the coat and you know one is going to get lost.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Katewood - good idea. Cant always find a kid to measure!! lol


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually measure around from my knee to knee around the back of my neck. then I do a slip knot loop in the center back so there is plenty of length for adjusting.
It is about 200 stitches with size 5 crochet hook if you crochet them using the i-cord crochet Hope that helps.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally, I would encourage your knitting group to eliminate that "string". Although I don't believe there is MUCH danger of a child getting the connector tangled up, it could be possible. There is a lot of emphasis on preventing dangerous situations for children. Since these are for charity, you have no idea how closely they are supervised.

Perhaps you could put a decorative button on the cuff of one mitt and a buttonhole on the other one and they might be encouraged to button them together for safekeeping.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

KateWood said:


> I'd check the span from cuff to cuff on different sized children's sweaters or coats maybe add an inch or two if needed for ease.


I went to a local store and took inside measurements from sleeve to sleeve for different sizes only to find out that the sizes varied greatly. Does anyone have children in your group? I'd measure them and note their age and size. I've just completed the strings for a size 2-3 toddler using the measurements I came up with. I made the string 36 inches long as the yarn I'm using is a bit stretchy. The string is single crochet then I slip-stitched back to make it sturdier. Hope this helps. ;-)


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

No strings, please, it's a safety issue. If it is really necessary to have a way to keep the mittens on there is a safer way to do this. Short string 3 inches or so, tacked to the mitten then to the coat. I used to have mitten clips but the kids came home with mittens but no clips. Go figure.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree, the strings on purchased mittens were done away with long ago. When I gift mittens to children, I make the version where the thumbs are interchangeable (kind of cookie-cutter style) and then knit a third. Kid gets 2, mom gets one and it will fit either hand... if the lost mitten shows up, great, but if not, they still have a pair for another little while...

But if you're determined about the strings, most people's reach from fingertip to fingertip is the same as their height, subtract the length of 2 hands and it should be about right. one chart with a 2 yr old, 3 yr old, 4 yr old, etc., height marked should do it...


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

deemail said:


> I agree, the strings on purchased mittens were done away with long ago. When I gift mittens to children, I make the version where the thumbs are interchangeable (kind of cookie-cutter style) and then knit a third. Kid gets 2, mom gets one and it will fit either hand... if the lost mitten shows up, great, but if not, they still have a pair for another little while...
> 
> But if you're determined about the strings, most people's reach from fingertip to fingertip is the same as their height, subtract the length of 2 hands and it should be about right. one chart with a 2 yr old, 3 yr old, 4 yr old, etc., height marked should do it...


The 3 mitten idea is great. You're so clever.

My kids all had mitten sets with strings and since they were too lazy (or maybe mom was) to remove them from their coats between uses there was never a problem with them causing a problem.

But then again I came from the generation where we didn't use bicycle helmets, were in school or outside from breakfast until dusk and ran around in packs of 5 or 6 and only rule was to be in before dark. Much simpler, safer times, too. I wish the kids these days could experience that.


----------



## yeneek (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Purl - I have just made mittens, and the instructions for the strings are 0-6 mos 70 cms, 6-12 mos 80 cms and 1-2 years 90 cms. Now I am not so good with cms, but I think the 80 cms, is about 31 1/2 inches. Found this pattern on Mack and Mabel. Good luck


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I work on a school bus with kids around 3 or 4 years old. I have heard and seen so much in the years I've worked. Please do not put those on the mitts they are dangerous and can hurt many kids. Not all but there is always one or two. Making mittens for kids is a great idea for years they have always lost one it's just kids. I know spending the time just to have them lost. Well better a lost mitten from a kitten then some one hurt because of a mitten. I'm making hats and mittens for the kids on my bus as gift for Christmas I know by the time they get back from the Holidays they will only have 1 left. I like the idea of making three so they will have a pair for a while. You could call them the found mitten... Or the lost and found mitten. lol lol lol


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Attach the string to the back of a jacket when using that method to keep track of mittens. I have safety pinned the mittens to a child's jacket and even sewed them on the end of the sleeve. But giving them away with strings is a different story. Up till now, I have never heard of a child being hurt or strangled by mitten strings. How did I get this old with all the hazards today's scientists are trying to save us from? I agree with wjeanc, we survived childhood,teenage, wars, and bicycle riding without helmets. And idiot cords on our mittens and those of our chlldren, grandchildren, greats and great greats. If you don't want your children to have them, cut them off but for those who do, put the strings on and they won't be hunting that lost mitten.

Carol J.


----------



## cindy p (Nov 23, 2013)

I was a house Parent in ENGLAND AND TOOK CARE OF 15 CHILDREN. WHAT WE DID WITH MITTENS OR GLOVES. We used Bias Binding Tape .Attach the tape to the back of the mitten,cut an appropriate length to go down the arm and thru the loop at the top of the coat,at the loop do a crossover to make a loop then run the other end of the tape thru the other sleeve and attach to the mitten.The items will stay in the coat and the children will not loose them. If you need more explanation you may call me at 
336-612 2612.This is a life safer, when they need washing just undo loop at back of coat. Children or older adults do not loose gloves this way and nobody sees the tape when you are wearing them. Have a Blessed Day. Cindy Phillips.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> Attach the string to the back of a jacket when using that method to keep track of mittens. I have safety pinned the mittens to a child's jacket and even sewed them on the end of the sleeve. But giving them away with strings is a different story. Up till now, I have never heard of a child being hurt or strangled by mitten strings. How did I get this old with all the hazards today's scientists are trying to save us from? I agree with wjeanc, we survived childhood,teenage, wars, and bicycle riding without helmets. And idiot cords on our mittens and those of our chlldren, grandchildren, greats and great greats. If you don't want your children to have them, cut them off but for those who do, put the strings on and they won't be hunting that lost mitten.
> 
> Carol J.


Amen..so simple...if you don't want it cut it off. Personally I like strings on mittens...maybe I'll make some for my gloves


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

To those of you who are suggesting they not make the string for the mittens: Re-read the original post - she said that two of the groups have requested the strings.

I think we all know that getting out of bed in the morning is hazardous...


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

When my sister and I were kids, our parents (and all parents back then - in the 20's) were the Safety Police . Parents decided what toys were safe, and which were not. If a toy had sharp edges or points we were warned about that, and never had an injury. Small parts: we were told never to put them in our mouths, up our noses, etc Our Pa was a doctor, told us over and over not to run with scissors, pencils etc in our hands, or to clutch them point down and WALK.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> To those of you who are suggesting they not make the string for the mittens: Re-read the original post - she said that two of the groups have requested the strings.
> 
> I think we all know that getting out of bed in the morning is hazardous...


The mittens are going to a local school. They will be worn for recess and then returned for use the next day so all the other good suggestions here would not work in this case.

I always made mittens for my kids in the same color so if one was lost there was always another to take its place.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

There are so many safety considerations for kids these days that I wonder that I and my siblings, much less my children ever survived. Yet we weren't bullied, did not play "knock out" games, and didn't care who got the most Valentines. Most of us knew we were valuable, because our parents told us so. We didn't have "rights," we had love and supervision...and we certainly had mittens with "strings" attached because if we lost one, we couldn't afford new mittens. We left them in our coat sleeves, so I don't know how we could have been hurt by them. However, if these are borrowed by the school, that might be an issue, but they did ask for them...


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Can you try elastic for the strings?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> There are so many safety considerations for kids these days that I wonder that I and my siblings, much less my children ever survived. Yet we weren't bullied, did not play "knock out" games, and didn't care who got the most Valentines. Most of us knew we were valuable, because our parents told us so. We didn't have "rights," we had love and supervision...and we certainly had mittens with "strings" attached because if we lost one, we couldn't afford new mittens. We left them in our coat sleeves, so I don't know how we could have been hurt by them. However, if these are borrowed by the school, that might be an issue, but they did ask for them...


I think we all agree that safety precautions can be overdone, but that doesn't allay the considerations when giving things to other people...people who might sue you if their kid gets hurt with a 3 ft cord......


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I always had strings on my mittens otherwise I would be replacing mittens all the time, threaded through the loop to hang up the coat down the arms and enough space so there is no struggle for the little ones to get the mittens on.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Amysue said:


> threaded through the loop to hang up the coat down the arms and enough space so there is no struggle for the little ones to get the mittens on.


How much dangle space is my question?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Possibly the string is not so much of a safety hazard because it would break more easily than a scarf if the child got into a situation that could strangle it. Also the way that it is worn probably isn't a risky one. It is not around the child's neck after all.

But it still may not be worth the risk. A child's life is worth a whole lot more than a pair of mittens.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> There are so many safety considerations for kids these days that I wonder that I and my siblings, much less my children ever survived. Yet we weren't bullied, did not play "knock out" games, and didn't care who got the most Valentines. Most of us knew we were valuable, because our parents told us so. We didn't have "rights," we had love and supervision...and we certainly had mittens with "strings" attached because if we lost one, we couldn't afford new mittens. We left them in our coat sleeves, so I don't know how we could have been hurt by them. However, if these are borrowed by the school, that might be an issue, but they did ask for them...


I do agree with you but remember today many parents are children themselves and have little common sense.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, and these immature parents are just those that would want to blame the mittens!

I think you will have to just guess. Children come in such different sizes. I think I would put about 4" "dangle" length on each side. If you make it too tight, when they are running and playing or hanging on the bars, they would pull across the shoulders. I would measure 3 winter jackets and if they are different, take an average and add 8" total. You might vary this on different sets of mittens from 6" total to 10" total to accommodate different children. I don't think there's a rule of thumb on this.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> Attach the string to the back of a jacket when using that method to keep track of mittens. I have safety pinned the mittens to a child's jacket and even sewed them on the end of the sleeve. But giving them away with strings is a different story. Up till now, I have never heard of a child being hurt or strangled by mitten strings. How did I get this old with all the hazards today's scientists are trying to save us from? I agree with wjeanc, we survived childhood,teenage, wars, and bicycle riding without helmets. And idiot cords on our mittens and those of our chlldren, grandchildren, greats and great greats. If you don't want your children to have them, cut them off but for those who do, put the strings on and they won't be hunting that lost mitten.
> 
> Carol J.


I agree. I have 15 grand children and 16 great grandchildren and I put cords on all of their mitts, and thank the Lord none of them have ever been hurt by them.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think its the parents that object to the strings that attach the mittens to the childs jackets/coats but its the schools/daycares that have the strict rules in place!! When I was taking care of my pre-school age granddaughter she couldn't wear sandals/flip flops unless they had a back on them (didn't want them to flop around for goodness sake!!) I couldn't believe the silly rules they had in place for these kids.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Personally, I would encourage your knitting group to eliminate that "string". Although I don't believe there is MUCH danger of a child getting the connector tangled up, it could be possible. There is a lot of emphasis on preventing dangerous situations for children. Since these are for charity, you have no idea how closely they are supervised.
> 
> Perhaps you could put a decorative button on the cuff of one mitt and a buttonhole on the other one and they might be encouraged to button them together for safekeeping.


I am guessing you are afraid that the kids might strangle themselves. Stop and think about swallowing a button. At least with the "string" the mittens are threaded through the jacket sleeves. Why always assume that the "charity" people are complete idiots. I see non-"charity" mothers everyday who are clueless to what their kids are doing.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

If strings are so dangerous, what about scarfs?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

tielma said:


> If strings are so dangerous, what about scarfs?


Scarves are not a good idea for children.

A couple of years ago a 5 or 6 year old girl was playing with her dog and the dog played tug-of-war with her scarf and ended up dragging and strangling her. Really tragic.

Experts advise not playing tug-of-war with your dog.

It was not the dog's fault. He was just playing. The family chose not to put the dog down.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It is like I said in my earlier post - it can be downright dangerous to get out of bed in the morning.

I know that there is a saying, that one (child's) death is one too many, but if you seriously compare one child out of how many millions who wear scarves with no ill effects, statistically there is no reason to ban scarves entirely.

We've become lazy and self-important -- that is, we don't think for ourselves when it comes to basic safety, we let others dictate what we should and shouldn't do. We don't take responsibility for our own safety, we expect others to do it for us and blame others when something goes wrong, instead of looking to see how we can prevent a similar problem.

I mean, in the example of the 5 or 6 yr old who was accidentally strangled by the dog - I realize accidents can happen quickly, but where was the supervision? At least these people didn't blame the dog...


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

My adult girls are asking me to put strings on thei mittens!!!


----------



## winterknits (Feb 18, 2018)

I make the chain long enough and tie a bow in it in the middle. It rests in jacket and as child grows a bit can be retied to fit growing arms. My problem is where to connect to the mitten to make it most comfortable - at thumb edge or inner wrist best??


----------

